# Bubbles wont pop. Why?



## evo585 (Mar 12, 2010)

My aquarium has an accumulation of small bubbles that just sit on the surface, never appearing to pop. What could be causing this? The water also has a very thin layer of white scum. I only notice if I blow the water and it will separate for a moment. After I noticed the bubbles I did a 15 gallon water change on my 29g tank. About 2 days after the water change they came back. Other problems include fighting algae. Plants are growing fairly well.

Specs: 
29g tank
flourite with some ecocomplete mixed
coralife 2X65w pc (on for 12 hrs)
pressurized co2 with controller
diy co2 reactor
ro/di water

I use potassium nitrate, mono potassium phosphate,potassium sulfate,calcium chloride,magnesium sulfate, and plantex csm+B.

ph 6.6
kh 4
Co2 30
gh 4
No3 15
Po4 1.5
fe 0.1


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

The bubbles are not popping because the scum on the surface has a high surface tension. 

The scum is a product of bacteria activity (as I understand it). It has something to do with iron or bio-load...I don't really have a good understanding of it. I've had it twice before where it just went away on it's own after a few weeks. Currently I have it in a tank and it just won't go away...has been a couple months. I suspect a high organic load is responsible (organic soil in this tank) but I can't confirm that for you.

Keep fighting the algae and don't worry too much. It's good to check your parameters and see what might be causing the alga, but IME, algae eventually goes away in a mature set-up (about 4-6 months).

-Dave


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

davemonkey said:


> Currently I have it in a tank and it just won't go away...has been a couple months.


Too funny!! After I wrote that, I went to feed my fish and do some spot cleaning and I noticed that the surface scum is nearly completely gone! :supz: So, just give it some time.

-Dave


----------



## Shad0w (Nov 13, 2006)

you can install surface skimmer or put couple of guppy inside


----------



## asukawashere (Mar 11, 2009)

Either that, or you have some secret, hidden anabantids looking to breed!

XD I kid. It's the white scum layer, as others have said - think of it like a very fine-mesh net that traps the bubbles. However, one method not yet mentioned of getting rid of that problem is to break up the surface tension of the water via an air bubble filter or airstone... it'll change the surface chemistry such that the bacterial film will usually die off (I suspect they function anaerobically and thus prefer the stagnation of still-surface water). Unfortunately, it also means the CO2 will diffuse out of your water more quickly, but that's why I use excel, lol. But yeah... somewhat ironically, you can add more bubbles to get rid of bubbles. Go figure. o.0'


----------



## armedbiggiet (May 6, 2006)

asukawashere said:


> Either that, or you have some secret, hidden anabantids looking to breed!
> 
> XD I kid. It's the white scum layer, as others have said - think of it like a very fine-mesh net that traps the bubbles. However, one method not yet mentioned of getting rid of that problem is to break up the surface tension of the water via an air bubble filter or airstone... it'll change the surface chemistry such that the bacterial film will usually die off (I suspect they function anaerobically and thus prefer the stagnation of still-surface water). Unfortunately, it also means the CO2 will diffuse out of your water more quickly, but that's why I use excel, lol. But yeah... somewhat ironically, you can add more bubbles to get rid of bubbles. Go figure. o.0'


Long term with air bubble pumping you would still get these bubble but most likly in the corner(foam like) than that is the time you really need to do more water change.


----------



## f1ea (Jul 7, 2009)

Also, try to improve circulation with a powerhead specially around the surface. Whatever it is (organics or bacteria working), good circulation should help (just dont let it disrupt the surface too much).


----------

